
Ask HN: Can Theranos recover from this point onwards? - reach_kapil
After WSJ debacle, can theranos really recover? This just sounds so bad after its $9 billion valuation looking like all smoke!
======
abb1234etric
At the minimum they'd have to change their name and probably do a huge down
round if they need to raise more money.. Also, is the CEO really going to want
to run a traditional lab that has little competitive advantage over their
competitors? Doesn't really fit into her ideal of making the world a better
place. Are any of the board members going to want to stay on and take
responsibility for this train wreck? People like Kissinger, Schultz, etc have
everything to lose and little to gain from being on the boards of
controversial companies. They are mostly concerned about their brand and
legacy above all else. I don't think it looks good for them

------
smt88
Nothing has changed at Theranos. They're still the same business they were
before. Either they have a valuable product or they don't. The only thing
that's changed is public perception, which doesn't necessarily have anything
to do with attracting investors.

~~~
rajacombinator
Public perception could make it a lot harder to hire talent but $400 million
gives you a lot of ammo and runway. Unless the investors start piling on
lawsuits then it could get interesting ...

